# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software)  Xiaomi تزيح الستار رسميًا عن واجهة MIUI 12 الجديدة، ولا تزال تستند على Android 10

## mohamed73

إلى جانب الهاتف Xiaomi Mi 10 Youth، أعلنت شركة Xiaomi كذلك اليوم عن  النسخة الأحدث من واجهة MIUI الخاصة بها والتي تحمل الإصدار MIUI 12. هذه  الواجهة لا تزال تستند على نظام Android 10، ولكنها تجلب معها العديد من  التحسينات والإصلاحات على مستوى التصميم بحيث حصلت على مظهر مسطح، والعديد  من المؤثرات الحركية، ووضع ليلي أفضل، فضلا عن تطبيق جديد للصحة وإعدادات  أكثر تعقيدًا للخصوصية.       
  وفيما يخص المظهر، فقد قامت شركة Xiaomi بجعل الواجهة مسطحة بالكامل  تقريبًا. هناك مؤثرات حركية جديدة تدعي شركة Xiaomi أنها أسرع وأكثر مرونة  من ذي قبل. الوضع الليلي Dark Mode 2.0 هو إضافة رئيسية أخرى تعمل على  تعتيم الخلفية وتعديل الخط لتسهيل قراءة النصوص وتقليل إجهاد العين.   
 تتضمن الميزات المرئية الأخرى الأنيقة الخلفيات الحية الجديدة التي يتم  تحويلها من لقطة جوية من الفضاء إلى لقطة قريبة للكوكب في كل مرة تقوم فيها  بفتح هاتفك. هناك أيضًا ميزة Always On Display جديدة ونوافذ عائمة تسمح  لك بإبقاء التطبيقات صغيرة ومفتوحة عندما تشغل محتوى في وضع الشاشة  الكاملة. يعتمد التنقل بالإيماءات الآن على تلك الموجودة في نظام Android  10 الخام، وحسنت شركة Xiaomi كذلك إدارة الإشعارات من خلال ميزة الرد  السريع الجديدة.   الميزة الرئيسية الأخرى في واجهة MIUI 12 الجديدة هي النظام المُحسن  لإدارة الخصوصية والتي يمكنها الآن تتبع سلوك تطبيقاتك وستُعلمك في حالة  إذا تم إكتشاف سلوك يسيء إستخدام الصلاحيات. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، تقوم Xiaomi  بتطبيق بروتوكول أمان إفتراضي جديد يمنع التطبيقات المشبوهة من الوصول إلى  المعلومات الحيوية على جهازك.
 أضافت شركة Xiaomi أيضًا ميزات جديدة لذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة مثل ميزة  AI Calling التي يمكنها نسخ المكالمات وإقتراح الردود أثناء المحادثات  للمستخدمين ضعاف السمع. يعد تطبيق Mi Health من ناحية أخرى بتتبع أفضل  للأنشطة بفضل خوارزميات الذكاء الإصطناعي الجديدة، كما يوفر تتبعًا للنوم  بدون أي أجهزة إضافية، لأنه يتطلب ببساطة وضع الهاتف تحت وسادتك.     
  بدأت شركة Xiaomi بإختبار النسخة التجريبية من واجهة MIUI 12 مع  المستخدمين في الصين، ومن المقرر أن يتم إطلاق النسخة الرسمية والنهائية في  شهر يونيو المقبل. من المهم ملاحظة أن هذه هي الأطر الزمنية للنسخة  الصينية من MIUI 12 بينما تختلف تواريخ إطلاق النسخة العالمية. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

